# SXRD Advanced Settings Suggestions...



## ShnuggMac (Nov 10, 2007)

My 50" Sony SXRD (I believe the model is from the "A2020" series, which is discontinued as of now, but was part of their Wega or Grand Wega line) is connected to my theater via an HDMI loop which runs like this:

A Panasonic '10A Blu-ray player is running HDMI OUT to my Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver's HDMI IN, and then a second HDMI cable is going from the Onkyo's HDMI OUT to my SXRD's HDMI IN (Video 6)...

The problem has been horrible DVD upconversion performance from this Panasonic player by letting the player upscale to 1080p; the artifacting is horrible and some discs are unwatchable with grainy pixelation in dark scenes, noise, and a strange digital "ringing" around certain characters in films -- plus there's a sharp vertical "jaggie" that runs through lettering on the screen...now, all of this was seen when I used the SXRD's STANDARD picture mode, but last night I calibrated the screen with a disc using the set's CUSTOM mode, and need some suggestions for the ADVANCED settings like GAMMA, BLACK CORRECTOR, NOISE REDUCTION, WHITE BALANCE, etc...

Should all of these settings be OFF? Thats how I have them now, and I'm not sure if this is correct...can someone suggest some settings here?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Turn everything off and set gamma to low to start. Use Warm2 for gray scale as a startin point. Turn the color down. This will get you in the ballpark to start tweaking.


----------



## ShnuggMac (Nov 10, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Turn everything off and set gamma to low to start. Use Warm2 for gray scale as a startin point. Turn the color down. This will get you in the ballpark to start tweaking.


Thanks So Much For Your Help and Suggestions, LCaillo,

This is much appreciated....

May I ask some more detailed questions regarding your comments?

First, do you suggest and recommend using the Sony's CUSTOM mode, or should I leave it in STANDARD? In STANDARD, there are NO advanced settings menus at all -- just Color, Picture, Sharpness, Color Temp, etc...under CUSTOM, the menu opens up to ADVANCED SETTINGS which include everything I have mentioned here...

Now, you say turn everything off -- do you mean NOISE REDUCTION, BLACK CORRECTOR, LIVE COLOR, EVERYTHING? I know weird Sony stuff like BLACK CORRECTOR and LIVE COLOR should definitely be off, but you recommend leaving GAMMA to LOW? What about DETAIL ENHANCER....should this be LOW as well, or do you recommend OFF too?

Also....under the ADVANCED SETTINGS, there is also a menu that opens up for WHITE BALANCE, that offers the bias and gain settings for the different colors: I have left these to DEFAULT ZERO, but is there a STANDARD SETTING here for these that need to be followed?

You also mention turning color down....I have left this on the default position of "50" because according to the calibration disc I used and the THX Optimizer on Episode III Star Wars, the color seemed rich and right at that point: nothing really seemed "too color-ey" in the middle...

If you can continue assisting me with these issues, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Custom. Everything off to start with except gamma on low. It is hard to set gamma and gray scale without instrumentation. These sets are prtty close on warm2 and gamma low. I usually end up with the color lower than 50. You can play with the settings that are off once you get used to adjusting the basics, but it is better to start with less variables.


----------



## ShnuggMac (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks again for your continued assistance...

*Custom*

Are you _certain_ in using Custom? May I ask what is particulary wrong with Standard? I will definitely follow what you suggest -- I'm only asking out of genuine curiosity. 

*rything off to start with except gamma on low.*

Okay; I will re adjust with Gamma on low...can you explain what the Low setting for Gamma does exactly -- does it add more shadow detail in the dark scenes and such?


*ard to set gamma and gray scale without instrumentation. These sets are prtty close on warm2 and gamma low.*

Okay; I have left the color temp on Warm 2...

*ally end up with the color lower than 50. You can play with the settings that are off once you get used to adjusting the basics, but it is better to start with less variables.*

Can you recommend settings for the WHITE BALANCE adjust -- where the set asks to adjust bias and gain for the colors, or should I just leave these at zero?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

White balance (gray scale) needs to be set with a reference or a meter.


----------



## ShnuggMac (Nov 10, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> White balance (gray scale) needs to be set with a reference or a meter.


Should I just keep them at zero for now then, or maybe go back to STANDARD mode if this section is not going to be set right? 

Some sites like CNET suggested certain settings for White Balance but doesn't this vary between TVs?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

In general, the sets are a little too red on warm2 but it is closest to correct. You might try tweaking it visually with a gray scale pattern, but without a reference or a meter it is difficult.


----------

